# Viper 791 xv car alarm question



## mike mirrilees (Jan 21, 2012)

This morning my car would not start and I noticed that the car alarms blue led flashing light that is always flashing is no longer flashing. 

The remote operates the doors, siren and engine start and all thee functions seem to be working except the car will not actually start. I have no reason to believe anything is wrong with the car other than the blue light is not flashing. any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mike mirrilees said:


> This morning my car would not start and I noticed that the car alarms blue led flashing light that is always flashing is no longer flashing.
> 
> The remote operates the doors, siren and engine start and all thee functions seem to be working except the car will not actually start. I have no reason to believe anything is wrong with the car other than the blue light is not flashing. any ideas?


 Have you replaced the battery on the car recently?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

will the car turn over when remote starting? Does it still start with the key?


----------

